# Dog Refuses To Stop Barking Until Biker Follows Him To Abandoned Baby



## Prairie dog (Jan 24, 2021)

Dog Refuses To Stop Barking Until Biker Follows Him To Abandoned Baby​
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/lifestyle...-baby/ar-BB1d0nyC?li=AAggxAX&ocid=hplocalnews


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2021)

Prairie dog said:


> Dog Refuses To Stop Barking Until Biker Follows Him To Abandoned Baby​
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/lifestyle...-baby/ar-BB1d0nyC?li=AAggxAX&ocid=hplocalnews


one does hear some marvellous stories about the actions of dogs, this story is amazing, as is the story the other day about the dog limping in sympathy with it's injured owner, and there's many stories like it.....


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 24, 2021)

I loved reading about this hero dog! Also, about his family; very heartwarming. Thanks, PrairieDog


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 24, 2021)

What an uplifting story to start my Sunday morning off on.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 24, 2021)

Excellent!


----------



## Pecos (Jan 24, 2021)

I love heroic dog stories.


----------

